# carrying bikes



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

just wondered what other people do when taking bikes on holiday with them. will obviously put them on the rack at the back but when we are at a camp site and wish to go out for the day, don't really want to leave them on the back when parked in a car park for the day.

cheers 
Ann


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If they're of the "expensive variety" - I put them inside (locked to something) but if they're of the "Halfords variety" - I'd leave them on the rack - multi locked, and hooked to the alarm if possible.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We leave them on the back but they are locked on with a bike lock.

If someone was determined and had bolt cutters they'd get them but there is only so much you can sensibly do.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

When we're at a campsite, if we've had the bikes off, then we don't tend to put them back on again until we leave.

If we go out in the van for the day then we leave the bikes at the campsite, padlocked together and padlocked to a fence or tree. We've got 3 different types of bike chain and lock. The fact that they are rather battered Raleigh Shoppers might deter thieves as well....!

This doesn't happen often as we usually take the bus or train, cycle, walk or sightsee en route and so leave the van on site.

It''s more of a problem when we leave the bikes while using them. Our insurance stipulates they must be padlocked to "an immovable object" and we interpret this as park bench, tree, fence, cycle rack etc. Our best was the Customs House on Gibraltar; as immovable as you get !

G

Edit: If you go to the C&CC site at Clumber Park don't leave your bikes anywhere other than their locked compound. Bike thefts from this site are quite common. We were told it was " the people from Worksop" and this phrase is now part of our family language for anything that has disappeared without trace...the people from Worksop took it.


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ours are kept on the fiamma bike rack (4 bikes)
We lock ours together with a 12mm security chain and disc-lock.
Plus a u-lock and finally thread the alarm (strikeback) cable through them all.

It will stop an opportunist, but if someone is determined they'll just cut through the bike rack with a hacksaw or similar.

Not sure what else we can do tbh


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Chickann,

We always keep ours on the bike rack, padlocked together then padlocked to the rack as well, we use 2 x grade 8 locks as both bikes are of the valuable sort, well valuable to us, mine to the point that I am emotionally attached to 'gary' my mtnbike, also keep the bike cover on when bikes not in use and its quite a faff to get that on and off. Depends on where we are we would even leave them inside the MH as the frames and forks are the dear bit and even removing the wheels may not deter someone. Will see how we get on in France & Luxembourg but may invest in an alarm for the future.

Happy MHing and happy biking!


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

We have a http://www.jrleisure.co.uk/products...ew-2010/661/?gclid=CJHhsrTrnKoCFUFC4QodoWE2yw Khyam Screendome and when on site we put the bikes and the BBQ in there locked together with a big bike lock. If it's a proper site we assume that the neighbours would notice a stranger going into the tent and coming out with an unwieldy heap of bikes and bbq all attached together.
If we're not on site we use a tree or a purpose built bike park, of which there are many once you start noticing them.
Using a bike cover on he back rack is good because it takes time to remove and an opportunist thief isn't going to take the time to grapple with it to find out whether they are locked on.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have just returned from 10 weeks away touring France, Spain & Portugal with the bikes on the rack. We had a heavy chain around the frames and the cheaper tesco type combination plastic covered wire lock through each wheel and around the frame.
We were wilding and using aire,s and never went even on one site and the bikes returned safely with us.
I must admit that to start with, I was a little concerned about Spain as one of the bikes was brand new and the other looked pretty good, but my concerns seem to be unfounded as the locals never seemed to lock up their bikes. We did keep away from large City's


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

We carry our bikes on our Fiamma bike rack and have no worries about campsites, aires or other parking areas. We use 3 good quality locks. We have a Strikeback wire but haven't used it at all!
I saw a group of youths near the Carrefour at the east end of Calais. When we come out of the Carrefour a while later we saw a French man talking to security and pointing to another UK motorhome. One of the two bikes had been removed! The youths had most likely been the ones responsible.
I did notice, though, that the lock which had been cut through was a bit feeble and there was only one lock. They had only take one bike and left the other - most likely a 'dare'!
When we use the aire in Calais we park facing the water, not backed up to the wall so it is always in view of other motorhomers!
Mike and Annie


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

We've had no problems in Aires with the bikes off the Fiamma rack and the the locking wire through the frames of thr bikes and the frame of the rack. Like previously mentioned, if they want them and you aren't around, they will have them anyway. By the way, the bikes aren't worth a lot.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Folding leccy bikes that fit inside my underbed locker  Out of sight removes a lot of the danger. There are times when I wish I had a rear rack (Autotrail Dakota and the vehicle specific rack is the best part of 500 quid  ) but then again I think if there are no clues to the fact there are a couple of (pretty expensive) bikes aboard I am less likely to be a victim of Mr Tealeaf.

ALWAYS use a good quality lock (Kryptonite "D" lock or similar, complete with a plastic coated stainless cable they are about 20 quid on Ebay and they are TOUGH bit of kit) and always always lock your bike to something immovable like a lamp column or park bench etc and lock it through the frame, use a chain or wire for the wheels as well by all means. Any lock is only as good as what its attached to, if your bike can be taken away relatively easily the thief can work on the actual lock in the privacy of his own garage, your aim is to prevent it being moved from where you left it, hence the immovable object rule.

What you are aiming to do is to make the prospect of stealing YOUR bikes less appealing/more time consuming/difficult than taking someone elses! Its like swimming in shark infested waters, to escape them you dont have to be able to swim THAT fast, just faster than someone else can (same principle :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Isnt it a shame that we have to go to such lengths these days to protect our property from the little ***** who think its fair game to steal it ?? (sigh!!!!)


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks all, out shopping now for barbed wire, ball and chain, electric fence wire, see if they get through that lot. bikes are quite expensive ones, so i might invest in some cheaper ones just to take away.

cheer 

ann


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ann: you might like to think about adding one of these ( no.5) to your other security measures :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65092-a-cheap-multipurpose-motorhome-security-device.html

Mind yourself on the barbed wire ! :wink:

G


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> Ann: you might like to think about adding one of these ( no.5) to your other security measures :
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65092-a-cheap-multipurpose-motorhome-security-device.html
> 
> ...


great idea, don't think i will be flavour of the month though on sites with string, alarms with 2 kids and a dog inside the van, can picture it now


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Although I rarely use ours, I think a cover will put off potential thieves. Added hassle!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

ojibway said:


> Although I rarely use ours, I think a cover will put off potential thieves. Added hassle!


It puts me off taking the bikes off the rack for a quick trip out - the cover is defo a bit of a pain in the butt to put on/off.

When we have the bikes on the rack we also chain them onto the chassis of the motorhome - I think the bike rack is pretty soft metal and could be easily cut through so just padlocking the bikes to the bike rack is not great security.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I read the OP's post as meaning she wondered what people did with their bikes when they got to a campsite and wanted to leave them there while they went off in the van for the day.

G


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I sometimes wonder why all the worry, there is a good chance you will go through your entire camping life and never get robbed. Is all the worry really worth actual risk. I lock ours against the casual grab and run thief but figure much more than that is a waste of time as a determined thief will get them if he wants them badly enough.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Of course there are bikes and bikes....................... see here................

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw&vq=medium

Ray.


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

Take a look at this poor guy he's on his 3rd bike on this trip. http://vannyontour.blogspot.com/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, met a German guy at Le Mans this year who seems to have been all over Europe and parts of Asia by bike.
Seems he has clocked up 50000km. so far.

Got his e-mail address but not his website.

Ray.


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Of course there are bikes and bikes....................... see here................
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw&vq=medium
> 
> Ray.


He`s a bit good int he.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Of course there are bikes and bikes....................... see here................
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw&vq=medium
> 
> Ray.


Don't you mean bikers and bikers.


----------

